# Area 61 Bikepark in Schladern



## Beach90 (31. März 2016)

Hallo IBC,
aus Gedanken werden so langsam Taten!
Unterstützt die Mountainbikeabteilung des Tus Schladern dabei aus einem Hügel Dreck den Area 61 Bikepark werden zu lassen. 







Der Park soll öffentlich zugänglich sein. Geplant sind kleine Sprünge & Drops, Anliegerkurven & ein Pumptrack.
*Hier geht es zur Abstimmung: https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440*

*Video zum Projekt:




*
*Ausführliche Projektbeschreibung
https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/img/...91-4429-93ad-b7a82297f57aMountainbikepark.pdf*

*ride on! 
Max*


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2016)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfnico (1. April 2016)

hört sich gut an, abgestimmt


----------



## Dart (1. April 2016)

Done


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2016)

Erledigt.


----------



## Dede21 (1. April 2016)

+1


----------



## kultsonic (1. April 2016)

Done Amigo Max


----------



## sebsupertramp (1. April 2016)




----------



## Mountain_Screen (1. April 2016)

Hört sich super an. 

Fragt doch vlt. mal beim Forumsteam an, ob ein kleiner News-Beitrag möglich wäre.


----------



## Beach90 (1. April 2016)

Ui Ui Ui... so langsam wirds ernst! 





Coole Nummer! Man merkt doch, das die hiesigen Biker endlich Lust auf ein legales Plätzchen zum ausüben der schönsten Sache der Welt haben 

Weiter so...und vor allem: DANKE! 
( Sollte es Platz 1 werden wird wohl noch genug Budget für eine zünftige Eröffnungsfeier vorhanden sein! )
Max


----------



## kultsonic (1. April 2016)

super, sieht schon gut aus, müssen noch mehr stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (1. April 2016)

Aktuell sogar Platz 3


----------



## aceofspades (2. April 2016)

done 

viel Glück


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2016)

Fehlermeldung:
- Es wurde eine ungültige Handynummer eingegeben.

Ich habe es - wie angewiesen - ohne Sonderzeichen, Länderkennung und so etwas eingegeben. Was habt Ihr dagegen gemacht?


----------



## Beach90 (2. April 2016)

.. ne gültige Handynummer angegeben!  
 Probiere es doch mal mit einem anderen Brower. Jede Stimme ist wichtig!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (2. April 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung:
> - Es wurde eine ungültige Handynummer eingegeben.
> 
> Ich habe es - wie angewiesen - ohne Sonderzeichen, Länderkennung und so etwas eingegeben. Was habt Ihr dagegen gemacht?



Im Browser wird im Cache aufjedenfall nichts hinterlegt, konnte mehrere Nummern hintereinander eingeben.
Die Null zu Beginn gibst du mit an?


----------



## kultsonic (3. April 2016)

Yes! und noch 82 Stimmen bis Platz 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (3. April 2016)

Mit der Null zu Beginn klappt es - danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2016)

Bitte, gern.


----------



## miles2014 (3. April 2016)

Hey Max, super Sache. Ich empfehle Windeck immer als Bikeregion, aber die Leute die es etwas härter mögen Fragen mich dann obs da einen Bikepark gibt. Ich rühre auch mal die Werbetrommel. 
LG 
Kevin


----------



## flow0923 (4. April 2016)

Done!


----------



## kultsonic (4. April 2016)

nur noch platz 4...


----------



## Beach90 (4. April 2016)

...was zählt sind 30 Stimmen Abstand auf Platz 1. Da geht nochwas


----------



## kultsonic (4. April 2016)

ja recht hast du Max!! 

Hab auch mal die Jungs von Enduro Magazine angeschrieben und noch paar anders, hoffe es war ok für dich. Paolo habe ich auch gesagt, meldet euch wenn ihr hilfe braucht, wenn ich nicht auf Geschäftsreise bin kann ich helfen.


----------



## Nofearbiker (5. April 2016)

Jetzt nicht nach lassen, wenn alle mit machen kann bald der Bagger kommen.
ride on


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2016)

Nofearbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht nach lassen, wenn alle mit machen kann bald der Bagger kommen.
> ride on


Vorschlag: den Link in die einzelnen (aktiven!) Unterforen einkopieren. Sollte helfen können, div. Dornröschen zu wecken.


----------



## Beach90 (5. April 2016)

Das Rennen um die Fleischtöpfe ist heiss! Aber ich denke in den Top 5 sind wir nun stabil platziert  (200 Stimmen Vorsprung auf Platz 6)






_*
Hier geht es zur Abstimmung: https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. April 2016)

Erledigt, viel Erfolg!

grüße
C.


----------



## dakona (5. April 2016)

Habe meine Stimme auch abgegeben. Langsam wird es eng mit dem dritten Platz


----------



## kultsonic (5. April 2016)

Yeah... noch 9 stimmen bis zur Spitze!!! Platz 2 haben wir


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. April 2016)

@Beach90 Was hat die Forumsleitung den zu dem Vorschlag mit einem kleinen News Beitrag gesagt?


----------



## cantonnett (5. April 2016)

habs verbreitet und drücke die daumen


----------



## ML-RIDER (5. April 2016)

+1
wird schon klappen!


----------



## anti89 (5. April 2016)

+1


----------



## divzeploe (5. April 2016)

done!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. April 2016)

Nur nicht nachlassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra-Palatina (5. April 2016)

+1


----------



## howardsnabel (6. April 2016)

+1 +1


----------



## dererdinger (6. April 2016)

Meine Stimme habt ihr  
von Hennef aus würde sich das super in eine Tour einbinden lassen


----------



## kultsonic (6. April 2016)

KSK hat problem mit der Internetseite.


----------



## thommy88 (6. April 2016)

+1


----------



## kultsonic (6. April 2016)

Stand 1010 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akimsson (6. April 2016)

Meine Stimme habt Ihr.


----------



## GeneralFailure (6. April 2016)

UP!
Werde zwar nie in die Nähe kommen, aber wir Biker müssen ja zusammenhalten!


----------



## kultsonic (7. April 2016)

immer gerne weiter stimmen... zur Zeit haben die Kollegen 810 Stimmen und der 2. Platzierte 747 Stimmen.


----------



## fabouly (7. April 2016)

+1 

Gutes Projekt!


----------



## ricardoph (7. April 2016)

+1


----------



## flechte (7. April 2016)

+2


----------



## Ock (7. April 2016)

+1


----------



## kultsonic (7. April 2016)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> @Beach90 Was hat die Forumsleitung den zu dem Vorschlag mit einem kleinen News Beitrag gesagt?



Max konntest du was mit dem Admin erreichen?


----------



## kultsonic (8. April 2016)

nur 2.


----------



## Gartenzwerg (8. April 2016)

Erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laspirit2014 (8. April 2016)

Check


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. April 2016)

Ah, da fiel mir doch noch meine alte Handynummer ein, die noch gültig ist. Also, von mir somit jetzt auch eine zweite Stimme. 
Und, edit, gerade noch ein akquiriert.


----------



## bibi1952 (9. April 2016)

Meine Stimme habt ihr auch


----------



## skaster (9. April 2016)

@Trail Surfer  gute Idee  , mein Tablet hat ja auch ne Nummer, damit heute auch noch mal +1


----------



## kultsonic (9. April 2016)

oh stimmt, direkt auch nochmal stimmen.. ! Top Idee @Trail Surfer


----------



## thommy88 (9. April 2016)

noch nochmal +1


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2016)

Freund/Freundin/Ehepartner/Eltern/schwiegereltern... haben bestimmt auch Handys....


----------



## kultsonic (9. April 2016)

hängen ganz schön hinter her, der abstand darf nicht zu groß werden, sonst gibt es keinen Endspurt


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. April 2016)

Sven, hast du dein Pulver etwa schon verschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. April 2016)

Wir bereiten uns gerade auf unseren fulminanten Schlussspurt vor! Wo sind noch Simkarten erhältlich?


----------



## kultsonic (11. April 2016)

denkst du an den Bericht für die Enduro, das ich den schicken kann? grüße Theo


----------



## kultsonic (12. April 2016)

Aktuell sind wir 46 Stimmen zurück, das muss doch zu packen sein!!!! Denkt dran, das kommt uns allen zu gute


----------



## kultsonic (14. April 2016)

nur noch 3. 

Bitte um Unterstützung


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. April 2016)

Auch von mir +1

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MagicX79 (17. April 2016)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. April 2016)

Push! Noch 4 Tage. Hat noch wer 400 Stimmen im Keller? 

https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440


----------



## Abbuzze (27. April 2016)

2 Stimmen von mir!
Freue mich auf euer Projekt


----------



## flechte (27. April 2016)

Auch in Kölle gibts was zu unterstützen zum Erhalt unserer Trails :

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ca-6-ha-fuer-neue-sportplaetze-des-1-fc-koeln

Freu mich über Beteiligung !


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2016)

Die in Kölle sollen mal hier unterstützen und dann auch gerne umgekehrt. Auch wenn ich kein FC-Fan bin.


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Getütet!


----------



## kultsonic (28. April 2016)

noch bis 12 Uhr und 150 stimmen bis Platz 2


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2016)

Bitte einfach in jeden Thread hier im Unterforum kopieren, soll es die lieben Bike-Kolleginnen und Kollegen nerven, ist ja für einen guten Zweck, ne.


----------



## Beach90 (29. April 2016)

1000 € sind im Säckel. Danke für euren Support!
Ich halte euch hier auf dem laufenden wenn wir mal nen Bautag etc. machen.


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2016)

Glückwunsch, tolles Ding !

Viel Spaß beim Schüppen


----------



## Beach90 (3. Mai 2016)

Wir bauen am Freitag ab 10. Uhr auf dem Gelände. Kommt vorbei! Zum Helfen, gucken oder schwoofen!

Schönecker Weg in Schladern ggü. der Kabelmetal Veranstaltungshalle
https://www.facebook.com/events/1019656338100887/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (25. August 2016)

gibt es ein thema zu bikpark schladern oder wo kann ich mich schlau machen wegen fahren helfen und sonstiges?


----------



## Beach90 (18. Oktober 2016)

Update Bikepark Area61 - Good News/Bad News:
1) Wie sieht es gerade mit dem Bikeparkprojekt Area61 in Schladern aus? 
Wie die Meisten wissen sind Paolo und Ich den ganzen Sommer beruflich mit unserer Trailacademy unterwegs gewesen. Darum hat unsere Area61 auch noch nicht die Fortschritte gemacht, die wir uns alle hier wünschen. Da wir Zwei auch nur Laien sind, was Genehmigungsverfahren und Bauanträge betrifft, sind die entsprechenden Anträge noch in der Ausarbeitung. Wenn uns jemand an dieser Stelle fachkundig weiterhelfen kann, sei er hiermit herzlich dazu eingeladen uns mitzuhelfen. Eure riesige Unterstützung für das Projekt ist unser Antrieb und Rückenwind und wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir einen ebensolchen Rückhalt auch einmal durch die Region/Gemeinde/Kreis spüren könnten.
2) Die Area61 ist auf einer Liste für förderunsgwürdige Projekte im Rahmen eines regionalen Handlungskonzepts für Windeck und Waldbröl gelandet - Wir können aus wenig viel machen! - Darum hoffen wir auf dieser Liste mehr als nur ein Lückenfüller zu sein. Eben als junge Tourismusregion sollte man nicht verschlafen, dass sich Mountainbiken still und heimlich vom Trend- zum Massensport gemausert hat.
Wir halten euch weiterhin hier auf dem Laufenden! Solange dürft ihr unsere schönen Naturtrails genießen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Max


----------



## anti89 (22. Januar 2017)

gehts voran?


----------



## SaschaP (23. Mai 2017)

Existiert jetzt ein Bikepark in Schaldern oder nicht? Finde leider keine weiteren Infos. Bin verwirrt..  [emoji53]


----------



## thommy88 (23. Mai 2017)

Wäre auch an einem aktuellen Stand interessiert. Viele Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Mai 2017)

Ich hoffe das die 1000€ zumindest im Verein sinnvoll investiert wurden, Weihnachtsfeier oder so?


----------



## fexikus (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo für alle die, die einen Zwischenstand wollten: Ich war heute vor Ort und es sieht noch nach jeder Menge Dreck aus  Ich habe wahrscheinlich nur einen kleinen Teil der Strecke ausgemacht aber die Sprünge sind noch nicht wirklich fahrbar.


----------



## anti89 (11. Juli 2017)

Ein update wäre ja mal schön 
Erst alle jeck machen un dann kütt nix


----------



## Jaerrit (17. September 2017)

@Beach90 Wollt ihr von Euch aus mal ein Update geben oder sollte man mal über die Sparkasse nachfragen lassen was mit den Fördergeldern passiert ist und welche Fortschritte die Projekte machen. 
Euer Verhalten ist einfach bescheiden, demnächst bekommt wieder der örtliche Sportverein meine Stimme, da weiß ich wenigstens wie es um die Jugendarbeit bestellt ist und was die so mit ihrem Geld anstellen.
Ganz großes "Daumen runter" für Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (17. September 2017)

Hallo IBC, lieber @Jaerrit , @anti89 & @thommy88 ,
ich schau im Forum leider nur unregelmäßig vorbei - Aber ihr habt natürlich ein gutes Recht auf frische Infos.

Also es gibt gute wie auch schlechte Nachrichten zum Projekt. Hier nun mal ein Update für euch:
Die 1000 € sind beim Sportverein angekommen und werden auch für das Projekt weiterhin vorgesehen. Wie einige scheinbar schon entdeckt haben, wurde auch schon ein kleiner Teil in Bagger und Diesel investiert. Ich habe auch bereits zusagen, dass wir weitere Fördergelder bekommen, sobald das Projekt genehmigt ist.

Nun zum bescheideren Teil: Nach wie vor kommen wir mit dem Bauantrag kaum voran, das liegt vor allem daran, dass wir bei der Planung für diesen keinerlei Unterstützung von der Gemeinde Windeck bekommen. Eigentlich ist es nämlich gute Sitte in der Kommunalpolitik, dass die Gemeinden den Bauantrag für Vereine stellen, sofern es sich um öffentliche Projekte handelt. Für uns würde das ganz konkret eine Ersparnis von 7-800 € bedeuten.  Deshalb haben wir uns entschieden erstmal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen, haben freigeschnitten einige Tracks in ihrer groben Struktur  angelegt (die nicht fahrbaren Tables sind ehr als Erddepot zu sehen  ), damit die bisher hereingesteckte Arbeit nicht umsonst war - aber vor allem auch unsere ehrenamtlichen Helfer nicht verloren gehen.

Mich stört auch, dass wir bei dem Bikepark die Meilensteile nicht erreichen, die ihr euch erwartet habt, aber neben meiner Selbstständigkeit fehlt leider oft die Zeit hier weitere Schritte nach vorne zu machen. Leider ist die Mischung aus ehrenamtlichen Projekt, finanzieller Not und fehlende Unterstützung durch die Kommunen kein guter Nährboden um so ein tolles Projekt proaktiv voranzutreiben. An dieser Stelle sollte auch gesagt werden, dass das Kreisbauamt für den Bauantrag sogar einen vereinfachten Bauantrag gelten lassen würde, was uns eine Vermessung der Höhen des Geländes (Die wir auch nur bekommen hätten, weil ein benachbarter Vermesser dies ehrenamtlich unter immensen Zeitaufwand getan hätte) erspart hat.

Nun aber zum Guten: Ich möchte zwar noch nicht zuviel verraten, aber ich habe bald ein Treffen im Siegburger Kreishaus, wo es um den Mehrwert des Bikeparks - auch für zum Beispiel die Naturregion Sieg - gehen wird. Hier hat man langsam auch erkannt, dass man Mountainbiken nicht verbieten kann, sondern statt Verbote auch Angebote helfen. Alle Windecker Ratsparteien habe ich über das Projekt informiert - Von der Regierenden SPD bekam ich gar keine Rückmeldung   CDU, FDP und sogar die Grünen waren aber sehr interessiert am Projekt. Trotzdem ist meiner Bitte das Thema einmal im Gemeinderat anzusprechen, bisher niemand nachgekommen. Uns fehlt in Windeck einfach jemand der das Feuer hat, sich mit Passion für das Projekt einsetzt und dieses auch durch alle Ebenen durchboxen kann. Ich kann hier leider nicht öffentlich mehr Schreiben, aber Mangel an Kompetenz in unserer Verwaltung hat einen traurigen Höhepunkt erreicht.

Nach wie vor sind wir also in einem inneren Zwiespalt zwischen einfach machen oder warten bis alle Stempel da sind. Was denkt ihr?

Ich kann euch vorerst also nur noch um ein wenig Verständnis und weitere Geduld bitten. Ich schreibe euch aber gerne mal einen neuen Zwischenstand, wenn es was Handfestes gibt.

Viele Grüße aus Schladern,
Max


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2017)

Hallo Max,
wenn du bei deinem Polit-Tete-A-Tete noch Unterstützung brauchst, von einem der reden kann...briefe mich und ich komme gerne mit.


----------



## SaschaP (21. März 2018)

Hi. Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## anti89 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke da kommt nix mehr traurig ich hoffe das die bikeschule besser funktioniert


----------



## Jarek1986 (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo, da ich aus der Nähe komme(Waldbröl) hätte ich auch Interesse an dem aktuellen Stand. Gibt es was neues?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2020)

...?N Drangeber ist auch fast schon Ndrangheta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jarek1986 (27. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...?N Drangeber ist auch fast schon Ndrangheta


???


----------



## Jaerrit (27. Januar 2020)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das die 1000€ zumindest im Verein sinnvoll investiert wurden, Weihnachtsfeier oder so?


☝?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Januar 2020)

Jarek1986 schrieb:


> ???


Wo ist die Kohle denn hin?? 
Erst unsere Stimmen für die Kohle einsacken und dann?
Ich verstehe auch mancherlei andere „Witze“ nicht.


----------



## HairyBallz (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo, habe mit dem Projekt nichts zu tun, aber folgenden Beitrag gefunden:

_"Anfang 2019 haben wir einen wichtigen Meilenstein erreicht. Die Finanzierung des kompletten Projekts ist nun gesichert und wir konnten das Umweltgutachten (ca. 4100€) in Auftrag geben. Sofern dieses positiv für uns ausfällt, sollte der Baugenehmigung nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Realisiert wird der Park dann von einem professionellen Bikepark Bauer und einiges an Eigenleistung!_"

Link: http://www.tus-1913-schladern.de/mountainbike/bike-park-area-61/

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Jarek1986 (31. Januar 2020)

Super, danke für die Recherche!

Dann hoffen wir mal dass sich demnächst noch etwas bewegt. 

Gruß
Jarek


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Dezember 2020)

Was gibt es Neues zu berichten, zum bald 5-jährigen „Jubiläum“, Beach90 ? 🤔


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2020)

Zitat Website TUS Schladern:

Die Gespräche mit den Waldbesitzern, in Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeinde Windeck, dauern noch an. Wir bedauern, dass es bis jetzt noch keine Einigung gibt. Wir hoffen natürlich genau so wie ihr, dass wir bald zu einer Einigung kommen. Dies ist der aktuelle Stand (19.10.2020).


----------



## Jaerrit (23. Dezember 2020)

Aber schön das @Beach90 hier so uneigennützig und zuverlässig Rückmeldung gibt, sehr gute „Werbung“ 🙄


----------

